# ~ My Art Journal ~



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Two more drawings from January. 

The first is of a cute arab that was on the internet, this took about 15 minutes:








This is a full body shot of a dappled arab running on the beach, this drawing took about 2 hours to complete:


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

i dont have any critique but I love your drawings I would take twice as long at least to draw something that good


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is a palomino thoroughbred that I drew yesterday. It took me about 3 hours, and I'm sorry it's so light, but I drew it in a HB pencil so it's very pale.


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Two more drawings from January! Hope you like them!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Another drawing from January  Enjoy!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Those look really good! I love drawings Arabians too, they have so much spirit and personality. Your shading looks great and I like that you have a unique style to the way you draw. I think the only thing to really work on is proportion, but that's just something that you'll improve on as you go. Overall, awesome job and I'm looking forward to seeing more of your artwork.


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Akuinnen  Arabs have become my favourite horses to draw now, and I have just got permission from a professional phototgrapher to draw any of his photos and they are amazing!! So expect lots more drawings over the next couple of months 

In the meantime, here is yet another one from January!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow those are really great! You draw Arabians very well.


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks omgpink 
So, I have been doing ink washes at school of the local bushland and wildlife, and I decided to try it out at home. I used the photo of my horse, Jack as a racehorse and here is the result!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wowey!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

that looks awesome


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is another one I did of Jack. I just finished it a couple of minutes ago. Hope you like it!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow it looks good  Feel free to give Tess a go if you need inpiration.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Peppy,
These are wonderful! Of course, I am going to be biased becaseu I work in ink wash, too. But you have such an easy control. I think you are more natural at this than I am. I struggle with trying TOO hard to make things accurate, and lose the spontaneity. I think THIS is your medium.!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Pinto  I will do 

_Tinyliny_ thanks so much. I love your artwork so much, but I am trying not to copy yours, besides I could never achieve the flowing aspect that I love about your art. My art teacher at school introduced me to the ink wash, and the second she mentioned it I thought "Tinyliny!!" Anyway, thanks for your lovely comments and keep checking back, because there _will_ be more!!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is an ink wash that I did for Armydogs of her horse Bo


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are two more ink washes. They are both for armydogs, of her horses Nakita and Queen  Enjoy!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Beautiful...Beautiful work!!! Totally breathtaking!!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thankyou very much!!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

feel free to have a go at Tanoka if you'd like

I love your drawings......how long does it take to do one of those? How do you do it? Is it easy?


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks! I might have a go at Noka  It takes me about 1-2 hours to do one of the ink washes and about 20 minutes to complete a sketch. 

To do the ink wash, usually I sketch the picture first, and then use black ink, water and a brush to fill in the detail. I find it quite easy, but it is very time consuming and I have a lot of homework, so I don't get many finished!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Tell me about how time consuming ink was is!!! I find it takes me 20 minutes to half hour to sketch out drawing and about 3 hours to paint, sometimes 2.5 sometimes 4.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG Totally Beau.


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks PhantomStallion! 
TinyLiny - I agree it takes so loonng!! I am only getting one done a day now, if that! And I used to get three or four drawings done each day - but maybe that was just back in the days when I didn't have as much homework lol


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is an ink wash that I finished tonight for mswp27 of her horse. Enjoy!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

peppyrox said:


> Thanks! I might have a go at Noka  It takes me about 1-2 hours to do one of the ink washes and about 20 minutes to complete a sketch.
> 
> To do the ink wash, usually I sketch the picture first, and then use black ink, water and a brush to fill in the detail. I find it quite easy, but it is very time consuming and I have a lot of homework, so I don't get many finished!


thanks! i'll try that right now!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Great! Be great to see the results!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

you are a great artist peppyrox i love all of your work!!!!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Caitlin! Congrats on becoming a teenager lol! Happy Birthday!


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

Your work is sooooooooo amazing! I wish i could draw like that.


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

peppyrox said:


> Thanks Caitlin! Congrats on becoming a teenager lol! Happy Birthday!


 
haha thankyou very much :lol:


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

No problem!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I would like to give ink a go as well but I think that I should just stick to the charcoal and lead, they seem to work out better for me than anything else  lol, I really like how you do them! They are so detailed and accurate!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Pinto  I love ink now, although it takes a lot longer and a lot more work  I do still love lead though


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

i just don't get ink


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are some ink washes I have done Enjoy!

mswp27's horse:








Fuadteagan's horses:








Hunterjumper's horse:








Close up of head:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Peppy, these are just fantastic! I envy your control of the gradiants of gray and I wonder how you do it? Do you start off doing the darkest places first or the lightest grays?

The only thing I could say that I don't see you doin that might help you with doing hair/mane is to use a dry brush technique.

You load the brush with level of gray /black you want, then dry it out really well, even kind of grind the brush into a paper towel to splay out the bristles. When it is pretty dry, it will still retain a fair amount of ink. With the bristles splayed out as you would like (narrow splay or splayed in a line, or broad, random splay) you can make some great fine lines for mane, whiskers and such.

Also, at the art store, if you need it, there is stuff called "masking" that watercolor artists use. It's a liquid rubbery stuff. You apply it in small dots or such to protect things like the shine mark in the eye that are pure white but being surrounded by dark, are easy to accidently loose with dark ink. the rubbery stuff resisits the ink, and when all done and ink is dry use a soft eraser to remove the mask. Voila! white paper underneath.


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks very much Tinyliny  Those are fantastic tips and ideas! I shall go to the art shop soon and have a look for the masking, and I love the idea of the dry painting - I do have a problem with getting the mane and forelock to look natural. I really appreciate all your suggests and compliments! I sometimes do a light colour wash over the whole horse, and then slowly build up the darkness, although I occasionally go straight to the darkness and then build up the light from there. 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay! I'm sorry for the lack of new drawings lately but I can just find _no_ time to just sit and draw anymore!! I may have some time at the end of next week, so might get some requests done then. :smile:


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Love them!!!!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Phantom


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Will there be any more coming?


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Phantom: Definately! I have just finished two, so I shall post them in a minute! Also see my other thread: http://www.horseforum.com/art-requests/ill-draw-your-horse-you-53717/page43/ for more drawings!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are some recent drawings! 

Here is a paid commission I did for HunterJumper of her and her horse. 








Reference photo of grumpy:








Drawing for Grumpy:


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

THey look amazing!!! I LOVE THEM


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I never tried drawing with a reference photo. Should try...


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

it really works phantom, i started doing that and using circles a few months ago and my drawin' skills have improved a ton!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

I always draw with a reference photo - I am trying to do simple sketches without one, but I just can't do it. Having the photo there shows you exactly how the horse works in the specific position and when you are drawing, as long as you follow the photo - you know that the action or proportions will be accurate if your drawing is. 

But if you can draw well without a photo - stick with it! Keep the skill because I would love to be able to do that and it would be great to be out and be able to whip up an imaginary horse on a piece of paper! 

I never draw with circles though, I find that it makes my horses look cartoony and unrealistic if I use them - maybe I'm not doing it right lol


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is apachewhitesox's horse Pepper  An ink wash


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

peppyrox said:


> I never draw with circles though, I find that it makes my horses look cartoony and unrealistic if I use them - maybe I'm not doing it right lol


I have a million questions for you:

How do you draw without circles that good?
What/ where do you study to improve your drawing
Can you send me any links?
How do you really do an inkwash? I tried it the way you told me but the water just sank through
What are the materials you need to do an inkwash?
In another post you said it took 2-3 hours for an inkwash...was that including drawing or excluding drawing
When you draw a horse at an slight "tip" like in one of your requests that says it's at an angle so it might be off proportion

Also, what about shading? Any tips would be appreciated.
Okay, I'm done


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

I PM'ed you lildonkey!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

They are great as always!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Pinto


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow they are good. I was going to ask the EXACT same things as lildonkey lol..

If you ever need a new reference pic, feel free to use Love Story


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Love  I answered lildonkey's questions through a PM, so I can do the same for you if you had the same questions  Let me know if you want me to.!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes please  That would be really great


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay, sending through now!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you so much!  Those tips will definitely help me!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Great! I'm glad


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm back! I willl be posting some new drawings up and finishing some requests that I have.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Can't wait to see them!!!


----------

